# LongTrac 680



## finesuidae (5 mo ago)

I just inherited this tractor. There is no key, no alternator and no manuals.. Any tips on where to get part numbers and parts would be greatly appreciated. Thank you all, Kim


----------



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

This might help a little

The *LongTrac 680* tractor was built in Romania by Universal (UTB), first for Long Agri, then for Farmtrac. It features a 64 hp (48 kW) UTB engine.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Kim, welcome to the tractor forum.

Here are some sources for parts and hopefully part numbers:






Long Tractor Parts - Used Tractor Parts | Wengers®


Need Long tractor parts? Check out our online inventory! Online checkout available. If you don't see the part you need, there's a good chance we still have it - just call!




www.wengers.com










Long Tractor Parts | 2610, 2460, 560 & 680 Long Tractor Parts Dealer


Whether you need dual clutch assembly, clutch disc, pressure plate, volt distributor or any other tractor parts of Long tractor models, we have it all. Visit our website or call 800-333-9143.




www.stevenstractor.com













Long Parts | Up to 60% off Dealer Prices | TractorJoe.com


Save up to 60% off dealer pricing on parts for Long Tractors. Parts ship within 24 hours. Visit TractorJoe today!




www.tractorjoe.com


----------



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

Alternator and key From tractorjoe.com


----------

